# +++ THREAD der Woche +++ (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!



## Bluemaster (11. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe eine nagelneue Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm von 2007 glaube ich! Aus der Tasse wurde noch nie getrunken.
Leider ist bei der Tasse der Hengel gebrochen wie ihr auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.
Wer um die Ecke ein Porzellanschleiffer habt könnt ihr das gebrochene abschleiffen lassen und als Becher präsentieren.

Auf einer Serie steht Derrick die Pflicht ruft! von Kinofilm mit der Webseite www.derrick-derfilm.de und auf der Rückseite steht der Spruch Harry, hol' schon mal den Kaffee

Der Link zur Auktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200330377792

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## firewalker2k (11. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu Henkel fehlt!*

hen*k*el


----------



## Bluemaster (19. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu Henkel fehlt!*

**push** Endet am Dienstag!


----------



## Atropa (19. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Rein aus Interesse, was erhoffst du dir bei der Auktion ? zwei €, oder doch sogar drei € ?!


----------



## Bluemaster (19. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

mindestens 1 Euro das reicht mir schon aus!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Bluemaster am 19.04.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> mindestens 1 Euro das reicht mir schon aus!


Damit du keinen Verlust machst? Sorry aber das ist eindeutig die, äh, seltsamste Auktion die ich hier im Forum je gesehen habe. Eine Tasse mit abgebrochenem Henkel. Viel Glück, vielleicht wirst du ja reich.  

SSA


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (20. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Sry, einfach nur "ROFL" 

Allein der überdimensionale Text in der Auktion ist schon 240 % zuviel Aufwand so ein bescheidenes Stück Deutscher Filmgeschichte zu beschreiben.


----------



## WapitiBrot (21. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Is doch sein Ding, was, wo , wie verkauft.

Ist doch nicht euer Problem wenn er Sachen verkauft und so erhofft wenigstens etwas dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## Atropa (21. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				WapitiBrot am 21.04.2009 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch sein Ding, was, wo , wie verkauft.
> 
> Ist doch nicht euer Problem wenn er Sachen verkauft und so erhofft wenigstens etwas dafür zu bekommen.



Dieses Recht spricht ihm hier doch keiner auch nur ansatzweise ab ?! :o


----------



## WapitiBrot (22. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Atropa am 21.04.2009 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Recht spricht ihm hier doch keiner auch nur ansatzweise ab ?! :o



Das spricht Ihm keiner ab, da hast du recht.
Nur sich lächerlich darüber zu machen ist auch keine richtige Art und Weise.

Oder was liest du in diesen Sachen?



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 20.04.2009 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, einfach nur "ROFL"
> Allein der überdimensionale Text in der Auktion ist schon 240 % zuviel Aufwand so ein bescheidenes Stück Deutscher Filmgeschichte zu beschreiben.





			
				SoSchautsAus am 20.04.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bluemaster am 19.04.2009 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Atropa am 19.04.2009 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rein aus Interesse, was erhoffst du dir bei der Auktion ? zwei €, oder doch sogar drei € ?!




Die feine englische Art ist das bestimmt nicht


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				WapitiBrot am 22.04.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur sich lächerlich darüber zu machen ist auch keine richtige Art und Weise.




na ja, im prinzip hast du sicher recht; aber glaubst du wirklich, dass der threadersteller diese auktion ernst meint?


----------



## WapitiBrot (22. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Bonkic am 22.04.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> WapitiBrot am 22.04.2009 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Selbst wenn er es nicht tuhen sollte, was interessiert dich (vor allem als Moderator) das?

Von erwachsenen Menschen (ich nehme mal an, das die Moderatoren bereits über 18 sind) erwartet man eigtl, das sie in der Lage sind User mit Respekt zu behandeln.

In den Fällen der Antworten sah es nicht grade so aus. Ansonsten hätte man gefragt, bevor man irgend einen Mist von sich gibt und versucht ein ernsthaftes Thema ins lächerliche zu ziehen!


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				WapitiBrot am 22.04.2009 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.04.2009 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach göttchen, du bist aber streng.
tut mir leid, wenn ich nicht deinen vorstellungen eines (über-) reifen moderators entspreche.
ob alle sternenträger volljährig sind, weiss ich im übrigen nicht- allerdings gehe ich mal schwer davon aus.
das hindert aber zumindest mal mich nicht, hin und wieder ein ziemlicher kindskopf zu sein.


----------



## WapitiBrot (22. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Bonkic am 22.04.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> WapitiBrot am 22.04.2009 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin weder streng, noch habe ich irgendwelche Vorstellungen von Moderatoren. Mir ist nur klar, das Moderatoren nicht nur einfache Aufpasser in einem Forum sind, sondern auch eine Leitfigur für die anderen User sein sollten. 
Du bist es in diesem Falle überhaupt nicht.
Das hat nichts mit Spassverderben oder Kindskopf zutuhn. Spassist durchaus in einem Forum angebracht, jedoch dort wo er auch hingehört.
Mir zeigt es nur, das es die Moderatoren hier wohl nicht so mit den Regeln nehmen die sie aufstellen bzw. an die sie sich halten sollten.

Ich zitiere mal kurz  :

"*Punkt 1: Verhalten von Käufern, Verkäufern und allen andern Usern*
Eigentlich ist es schade, dass der Punkt überhaupt angesprochen werden muss. Es scheint jedoch inzwischen ein „Community-Sport“ geworden zu sein, dass nahezu in jedem Thread ein Neumalkluger Beitrag kommt, der flüssiger als Wasser, sprich überflüssig ist. Das hier ist kein Forum, wo die Community den Tiefstpreis im Internet sucht, sondern wo eine Person etwas anbietet und wer daran Interesse hat – UND NUR DER – kann sich dementsprechend melden. "

Das heisst im Klartext:
Eigtl. hättet ihr SEHR viel früher eingreifen müssen und das ganze unterbrechen sollen, anstatt weiter draufzuhauen.

Spass ist das nicht mehr, wenn dieser auf die Kosten anderer geht.


----------



## Atropa (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				WapitiBrot am 22.04.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Spass ist das nicht mehr, wenn dieser auf die Kosten anderer geht.



Meine güte, jetzt komm mal wieder runter, der Threadsteller hat ja bereits auf meien Frage reagiert und im gegensatz zu dir macht er hier kein Fass auf. 
Wenn überhaupt einer das recht hat, hier über unser ach so böses Verhalten zu lamentieren, dann der Verkäufer.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				WapitiBrot am 22.04.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Spass ist das nicht mehr, wenn dieser auf die Kosten anderer geht.




Sorry, aber das ist echt fragwürdig. Wer eine Tasse ohne Henkel, noch dazu mit Derrick drauf, verkaufen will, der muss auch mit ein bißchen gutmütigem Spott klarkommen.
Alles andere wäre doch langweilig. Ich versteh in keinster Weise warum du dich so aufregst.
War doch alles überhaupt nicht böse gemeint.

Machst du privat nie Witze? Wir hauen uns gern mal gegenseitig in die Pfanne, gehört doch dazu.

Bevor du jetzt widersprichst: Mir ist schon klar dass man mit den Leuten hier nicht so umgeht wie mit seinen Freunden, aber ums mal mit Roberto Blanco zu sagen: "Ein bißchen Spaß muss sein..." Alternativ Norbert Blüm: "Spaß muss sein, Spaß muss sein."


----------



## Boesor (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Wir müssen mal dringend bei den Sternies aufräumen. So gehts ja nicht weiter.
Ihr seid keine Vorbilder mehr, alle Macht den CCs


----------



## HanFred (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Boesor am 23.04.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen mal dringend bei den Sternies aufräumen. So gehts ja nicht weiter.
> Ihr seid keine Vorbilder mehr, alle Macht den CCs


was'n hier los, zwergenaufstand?
husch, zurück in die küche, es ist bald mittag und ich hab' hunger.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				HanFred am 23.04.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.04.2009 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was is denn eigentlich Einstellungsvoraussetzung für so'n komischen Stern?


----------



## HanFred (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was is denn eigentlich Einstellungsvoraussetzung für so'n komischen Stern?


man sollte sicherlich viel und regelmässig aktiv im forum sein, anderen helfen, nicht rumflamen oder beleidigen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.04.2009 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da musst du schon *WapitiBrot* fragen.
das kann dir keiner von uns beantworten.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

betrachtet euch alle als verwarnt.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				HanFred am 23.04.2009 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte man ja eigentlich auch als "Normaler".  (vielleicht abgesehen von der Regelmäßigkeit)

Wer bestimmt das denn eigentlich? Jemand von der PCG direkt, oder ein anderer CO?


----------



## fiumpf (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bestimmt das denn eigentlich? Jemand von der PCG direkt, oder ein anderer CO?


Guckst du hier.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				fiumpf am 23.04.2009 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhh ja.  Danke. Interessant...


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				HanFred am 23.04.2009 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und man sollte bereit sein bestimmten Usern ganz tief in den Anus zu kriechen. Frag mal einige der heutigen Sternies ... die haben das früher erfolgreich praktiziert.    
Anderen helfen, häufig online sein und nicht rumflamen reicht bestimmt nicht aus, denn dann hätten wir ja noch mal dreimal so viele Sternies.
Lass dir nichts vormachen, die lügen und machen uns und sich selbst was vor, wo sie nur können. 
Entweder du kannst schleimen und deine Meinung je nach Situation anpassen und trotzdem dazu stehen, als ob es keine zweite gäbe, oder du wirst nie Sternie.


EDIT: Sobald du dann Sternie bist, kannst du übrigens auch wieder "rumflamen". Da hast du dann genug Rückendeckung. ^^


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Mothman am 23.04.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.04.2009 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe. Wer sagt denn dass ichs werden will?  
Wenn man mich fragen würde, ok, vielleicht, aber im Grunde machts ja nur Arbeit.
Höchstens einen Stern, dann ist man quasi Bundespräsident. (Netter Titel aber keine Verantwortung.) 

Meinung anpassen ist aber eher nicht so mein ding...Es sei denn durch Argumente überzeugt.


----------



## Memphis11 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Mothman am 23.04.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.04.2009 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, das es hier so ablaufen könnte hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Memphis11 am 23.04.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL, das es hier so ablaufen könnte hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht


Tja, wenn man ein paar Jahre dabei ist, dann merkt man sich halt so den einen oder anderen User und dessen "Forum-Geschichte".


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Mothman am 23.04.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 23.04.2009 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein "paar" Jahre bin ich ja auch schon dabei, allerdings hab ich das Problem dass ich mir manche Namen schlichtweg nicht merken kann bzw mir nicht merken kann, wer was geschrieben hat.


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Hat hier jemand diesen Thread schonmal für die Wahl des Thread es Jahres notiert? Nicht das wieder einer vergessen wird.

@Boesor: Hattest du nicht mal vor kurzem noch zwei Sterne?


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Memphis11 am 23.04.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 23.04.2009 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maul!   

Man wird auch ein Sternchen ohne Jemanden in den Arsch zu kriechen.
Wenn ich mich da an meine damaligen Diskussionen mit aph erinnere ... hach, das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 23.04.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier jemand diesen Thread schonmal für die Wahl des Thread es Jahres notiert?




Findest du ihn so gut?


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 23.04.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor: Hattest du nicht mal vor kurzem noch zwei Sterne?


Wurden ihm wg. Inkompetenz wieder weggenommen!   

Boeser war mal kurze Zeit ein normaler User, aber er hat erkannt, dass sein Leben ohne die anderen Sternies keinen Sinn mehr hat.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat Boesor noch nie die Absicht gehabt CO zu werden ... jedenfalls hab ich nicht für ihn gestimmt.

( Aber das auch schon nicht wo er CC werden wollte *hrhr* ) :>


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.04.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat Boesor noch nie die Absicht gehabt CO zu werden ... jedenfalls hab ich nicht für ihn gestimmt.


Dann hatte ich es falsch in Erinnerung, aber ich hatte irgendwie im Kopf, Boesor mal mit zwei Sternen gesehen zu haben. 

Aber ich wäre eh mal dafür, dass es einen Thread gibt, der die Sternfluktuation genaustens dokumentiert - plötzlich hat XY drei Sterne, und YX statt zwei gar keinen mehr - und der leidtragende ist der normale User, der sich dann wundert.....


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.04.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird auch ein Sternchen ohne Jemanden in den Arsch zu kriechen.


Ja, das soll auch schon vorgekommen sein.


----------



## crackajack (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 23.04.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich wäre eh mal dafür, dass es einen Thread gibt, der die Sternfluktuation genaustens dokumentiert - plötzlich hat XY drei Sterne, und YX statt zwei gar keinen mehr - und der leidtragende ist der normale User, der sich dann wundert.....


*hust*
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3&tid=7558128&x=0


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				crackajack am 23.04.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Maulwurf2005 am 23.04.2009 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, da sieht man, so schnell geht das - da haue ich einmal auf den Tisch, und schwupps wird so ein Thread gemacht.

Danke


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 23.04.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da sieht man, so schnell geht das - da haue ich einmal auf den Tisch, und schwupps wird so ein Thread gemacht.


*hust*

_verfasst am 20.01.09 22:05 Uhr, geändert zuletzt am 18.02.2009 13:53 Uhr von bsekranker_


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				crackajack am 23.04.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Maulwurf2005 am 23.04.2009 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interessant. Sind ja echt ganz schön viele...


----------



## Boesor (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.04.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat Boesor noch nie die Absicht gehabt CO zu werden ... jedenfalls hab ich nicht für ihn gestimmt.



stimmt.



> ( Aber das auch schon nicht wo er CC werden wollte *hrhr* ) :>



Moment, hast du doch. Aus der Nummer kommst du nicht mehr raus!
Ist ja hier wie bei Schröder. Jeder hat ihn gewählt und nachher will es keiner gewesen sein.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Boesor am 23.04.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, hast du doch. Aus der Nummer kommst du nicht mehr raus!
> Ist ja hier wie bei Schröder. Jeder hat ihn gewählt und nachher will es keiner gewesen sein.


Ach verdammt.  
Dachte du hättest es vergessen ... damals, da warst du noch jung, eloquent, intelligent, gut aussehend! Heute? .... *schnief*

Wie konnt ich mich nur sooooo in dir täuschen?!


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.04.2009 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Maulwurf2005 am 23.04.2009 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah, und sofort macht sich jemand vom System die Mühe, die Zeit zu ändern, so dass der Fehler nicht auffällt. Hach, hier regiert noch der Pöbel


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.04.2009 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wenn man die mehrfach accounts rausrechnet, sinds vielleicht noch 3.
oder? ja!


----------



## Boesor (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.04.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.04.2009 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mich wohl von Schröder in merkel verwandelt   
Aber sei nicht traurig, die anderen habe ich ja auch getäuscht. HarHAR


----------



## Worrel (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Ähm, Leute?
Ist das nicht irgendwie alles arg offtopic?


----------



## Atropa (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Worrel am 23.04.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Leute?
> Ist das nicht irgendwie alles arg offtopic?



Verwarn uns....


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Worrel am 23.04.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Leute?
> Ist das nicht irgendwie alles arg offtopic?




Sowas entwickelt sich halt...


----------



## Boesor (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 23.04.2009 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der hätte doch sonst auch niemals soviel Aufmerksamkeit für seine Auktion bekommen.
Alle sind glücklich


----------



## Memphis11 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Worrel am 23.04.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Leute?
> Ist das nicht irgendwie alles arg offtopic?



Wäre es eigentlich immer noch off-topic wenn man in jedem satz, derrick, tasse oder abgebrochener henkel mit einbauen würde?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Boesor am 23.04.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er nicht, schließlich hat bei der Auktion niemand was geboten.


----------



## Boesor (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Angebotsende: 01.05.09 19:21:09 MESZ (7 Tage 21 Stunden)

das Teil ist wieder zu haben, ich erwarte, dass ihr euer schlechtes benehmen wieder gut macht.
Am besten bietet Bonkic mal was.


----------



## Memphis11 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Müsste er nicht was dafür bezahlen das ihm die tasse wer abnimmt


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*

Wenn ihr so weiter macht, bekommt die Tasse noch Kultstatus im Forum und er macht wirklich noch ordentlich Reibach damit.    

Wir können das Teil ja gemeinsam ersteigern (jeder zahlt 1 Cent oder so) und stiften das dann an die PCG-Redaktion, wo es fortan einen Ehrenplatz  in einer gläsernen Vitrine finden muss.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Mothman am 23.04.2009 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr so weiter macht, bekommt die Tasse noch Kultstatus im Forum und er macht wirklich noch ordentlich Reibach damit.
> 
> Wir können das Teil ja gemeinsam ersteigern (jeder zahlt 1 Cent oder so) und stiften das dann an die PCG-Redaktion, wo es fortan einen Ehrenplatz  in einer gläsernen Vitrine finden muss.




Da würd ich sogar glatte 10 Cent geben!


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (23. April 2009)

*AW: (ebay) Verkaufe Derrick Tasse vom Kinofilm nagelneu - Henkel fehlt!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 23.04.2009 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gebe 11 cent, damit ich als Hauptspender genannt werde.

Und bei jeder Diskussion kann ich dann den Lörres auf den Tisch knallen und sagen: Eure Armut kotzt mich an, ich habe hier schon großes Geld gespendet.....


----------



## fiumpf (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

